# Driving while receiving Unemployment



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.

She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.

What do you think ?


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She planned to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative. .


What do you think ?

Hmm, not sure the system works that way. Your 1099 is what they go by


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Your able to continue driving but must report your earning to edd. If you make to much they take it away from your claim.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

AcSlater said:


> Your able to continue driving but must report your earning to edd. If you make to much they take it away from your claim.


The key is to keep the $600/week and driving as much as she could.

She is greedy. LOL.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


Tell your friend not to play games with EDD. It will come out down the road and the trouble won't be worth it. Honesty is the best policy in situations like this.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

According to IRS net income is defined as Gross minus all expenses. And UberX drivers net income I usually zero due to the fact that car expenses are lumped into $.57/mile.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> According to IRS net income is defined as Gross minus all expenses. And UberX drivers net income I usually zero due to the fact that car expenses are lumped into $.57/mile.


True, but, that may not be how the EDD site works during the certification process. I'd give them the gross unless you want to disqualify yourself. If there is no income lost due to your income being zero... what makes you think they will pay you monthly UI? You need to get something monthly from EDD in order to qualify for that extra $600.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> The key is to keep the $600/week and driving as much as she could.
> 
> She is greedy. LOL.


And this is the type of behavior that is going to ruin it for everyone else.

:thumbup:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If she’s strapped for dough, she should go for it. She needs cash now and these are hard times! UI won’t catch on for at least a year.

First time I got laid off I didn’t report my severance pay and drew unemployment. They caught on a year later and wanted some money back. I was working by then and arranged an easy installment plan.

It’s not a big deal! You don’t go to jail and they don’t break your legs. You’re simply in debt to a government agency. They just want their money and will work with you to get it. Same goes for the IRS. They’re not some dastardly bogeyman to be terrified of. **** em! Pay what you can when you can.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If she's strapped for dough, she should go for it. She needs cash now and these are hard times! UI won't catch on for at least a year.
> 
> First time I got laid off I didn't report my severance pay and drew unemployment. They caught on a year later and wanted some money back. I was working by then and arranged an easy installment plan.
> 
> It's not a big deal! You don't go to jail and they don't break your legs. You're simply in debt to a government agency. They just want their money and will work with you to get it. Same goes for the IRS. They're not some dastardly bogeyman to be terrified of. @@@@ em! Pay what you can when you can.


I figure a year later your earning after expenses should be zero after deduction so what can they ask you to give back ?

I was wondering, if she forms a sole proprietorship with a different EIN, or an LLC, and have Uber pay to that EIN, would that help ?


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

there is actually a point here. Edd asks us to report gross... they never gave UI to rideshare drivers so it all new.

What is gross exactly in their eyes? What they request from regular ‘normal’ w2 workers is, gross is before taxes.

For us that makes no sense, as we have gas and wear and tear expenses.

So in our circumstance would gross be what uber pays out on the app, with gas and wear and tear deductions? That’s really what’s going into our pockets before taxes.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


You have to report gross income not net.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yet no where else except for tax purposes that gross is accepted, for my EDIL loan I had to use my net and it was low so I didn’t get much of a loan. They really don’t understand how we really work at some of these government places. Also I was wondering how that works for my edd if I wanted to drive, they are only giving $167 a week and I used to make more then that a day easy. I know edd don’t play around if you don’t report stuff to them. Everyone I know uses net as the expensive are just money you spend to earn profit, if edd wants gross then they need to pay me based off my gross and $167 a week don’t make my car payment and insurance


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If she's strapped for dough, she should go for it. She needs cash now and these are hard times! UI won't catch on for at least a year.
> 
> First time I got laid off I didn't report my severance pay and drew unemployment. They caught on a year later and wanted some money back. I was working by then and arranged an easy installment plan.
> 
> It's not a big deal! You don't go to jail and they don't break your legs. You're simply in debt to a government agency. They just want their money and will work with you to get it. Same goes for the IRS. They're not some dastardly bogeyman to be terrified of. @@@@ em! Pay what you can when you can.


In NYS where I live they want their money back . Plus you will not be able to collect next time you need it. For at least a year.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

For UI, they want gross. But it's for W2 only. For Gig economy people, we must use PUA, and there they want NET income. That's the difference.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Yet no where else except for tax purposes that gross is accepted, for my EDIL loan I had to use my net and it was low so I didn't get much of a loan. They really don't understand how we really work at some of these government places. Also I was wondering how that works for my edd if I wanted to drive, they are only giving $167 a week and I used to make more then that a day easy. I know edd don't play around if you don't report stuff to them. Everyone I know uses net as the expensive are just money you spend to earn profit, if edd wants gross then they need to pay me based off my gross and $167 a week don't make my car payment and insurance


The $167 per week is a starting point. As they come back and look closer at everyone's situation it will go up or down accordingly. It's kind of a place holder to get everyone started in the process. And, that's great since it gets everyone the $600.

Just another reason to certify asap .



UberLAguy said:


> For UI, they want gross. But it's for W2 only. For Gig economy people, we must use PUA, and there they want NET income. That's the difference.


With the PUA it didn't state net or gross on the first locations income was asked for. Once in the certification process it asks for gross.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, I’m waiting on how they will adjust that, if they use my gross I’ll max it out, if they use my net $167 is all I can get which sucks since my expenses aren’t going to be covered with $167 a week. Just because I’m not driving doesn’t mean my expenses aren’t still there and I think that’s what these agencies are missing. I’m glad my car loan peeps gave me two months to deal with this, otherwise I would of been having to borrow money or max out credit cards to get though this waiting


----------



## manzie (May 2, 2020)

As an Independent Contractor Receiving Unemployment Benefits, Weekly Gross Earnings Are Calculated After Expenses - Including Your .575 Mileage Deduction.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

manzie said:


> As an Independent Contractor Receiving Unemployment Benefits, Weekly Gross Earnings Are Calculated After Expenses - Including Your .575 Mileage Deduction.


***-----Do NOT follow New Member advice above: _ "..blah blah, blah, ...Court finds defendant Guilty of Fraud. Next!"_

ALL State unemployment offices demand GROSS income. Hell, even your 'answer' proves you are wrong: _weekly [Gross] earnings are_....
Its only a matter of WHEN the UnEmployment Offc. set-up a data connection to Uber/Lyft/etc. to determine who been double-dipping. (Earning rideshare $$$ while claiming $0 from rideshare to their State agency)

*Why would the States NOT do these audits?* (Revenue for State, weeds-out the bad decision-makers, & its easily done with computers..)


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

It’s called fraud. If you try to bilk the feds out of the $600 part, then you step into the federal side of crimes. Good luck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD


the first time she needs to certify she will get her answer. You need to report ANY earnings. Period. Otherwise you are straight up lying when certifying.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Life is no fun if your always following the rules boys! Man some of you must live the most vanilla life. Never taking chances or taking risks. My dad always told me...son if your not getting in a little bit of trouble in life then you aint doing it right. Dont be such a square. Thats no fun.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you all wonderful, brave and generous Uber/lyft drivers!

Very sweet of you guys going out there to make *NO* money. Thanks for volunteering your car, time and services! The world needs more people like you.

:smiles:


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> ALL State unemployment offices demand GROSS income.


Are you saying toll roads and airport parking reimbursement should be reported as gross income?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Real FM Steve said:


> Are you saying toll roads and airport parking reimbursement should be reported as gross income?


No.Those, by your definition, are reimbursements so obviously that is repaying you for money you already spent. That's too easy for you to claim as non-income.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


Stupid idea. If she wants to do it the smart way go deliver Chinese Food or Pizza from a non chain restaurant where they pay cash under the table.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


Nope. She will get caught and have to give unemployment back and get fined or go to jail


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

So what’s the answer on how we are supposed to certify?

Do we certify our amount after gas and wear and tear?

Or do we put just what uber pays us?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

AcSlater said:


> So what's the answer on how we are supposed to certify?
> 
> Do we certify our amount after gas and wear and tear?
> 
> Or do we put just what uber pays us?


I took the conservative route and simply used what Uber pays us. Except, for the 2019 tax income they requested. They asked for net income for 2019 and I gave the much lower net amount for it. 2020 shows weeks as Uber paid me. But, I still don't know how it will all be adjusted in the end when the finally come through and look at them all closer.

I may be a bit paranoid, but, I know how easy it is to get caught up with problems when dealing with the government. Hence, very careful.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> I took the conservative route and simply used what Uber pays us. Except, for the 2019 tax income they requested. They asked for net income for 2019 and I gave the much lower net amount for it. 2020 shows weeks as Uber paid me. But, I still don't know how it will all be adjusted in the end when the finally come through and look at them all closer.
> 
> I may be a bit paranoid, but, I know how easy it is to get caught up with problems when dealing with the government. Hence, very careful.


They also asked me what my net income was BEFORE commission. So I put what I made before Uber took their blood money, which of course, is a multiplier. That's fair.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I promise you the state does not care what your operating expenses are. They care what is going into your account from Uber. Report what Uber/Lyft pay you as your weekly income. Or DON'T, it's up to you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

She better report her estimated earning through EDD. EDD might reduce some amount but it is safer to go that way or else she will be fined a lot of money than she received or she will have to enjoy free foods in jail.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Yet no where else except for tax purposes that gross is accepted, for my EDIL loan I had to use my net and it was low so I didn't get much of a loan. They really don't understand how we really work at some of these government places. Also I was wondering how that works for my edd if I wanted to drive, they are only giving $167 a week and I used to make more then that a day easy. I know edd don't play around if you don't report stuff to them. Everyone I know uses net as the expensive are just money you spend to earn profit, if edd wants gross then they need to pay me based off my gross and $167 a week don't make my car payment and insurance


You got an EIDL loan? What your range without telling us the numbers, why no a PPP where it does not have to be paid back?


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Hire a good CPA. 
Nobody really knows here. 
All opinions.
I don't think even the states or the fed knows.
The bill is over 1,700 pages.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Life is no fun if your always following the rules boys! Man some of you must live the most vanilla life. Never taking chances or taking risks. My dad always told me...son if your not getting in a little bit of trouble in life then you aint doing it right. Dont be such a square. Thats no fun.


Having fun in life is one thing. Stealing it's another . But hey so you thing if that make you feel good about yourself. Let's hope the lady will not complain afterwards.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

California has AB5... And with people winning miss classification & other lawsuit going on with UBER... To get people back who made money, I can see Uber turning everything over and people having to pay back like the one guy who got his severance.

Look PUA at 767 per week is more than some were making with Uber after expenses.... Plus their life is no longer at risk with / without COVID-19 as driving is difficult with all the other drivers out there..

You friend should work, knowing they might have to pay back in the future.. The state should set aside a special team, to try and get as much money back as possible form the people who did fraud so we dont suffer form years and years to come in increased taxes. I am all for everyone getting what they are entitled to!! 


PUA is net earnings
UI is gross earnings


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Phoenix123 said:


> You got an EIDL loan? What your range without telling us the numbers, why no a PPP where it does not have to be paid back?


I got a loan for $2-3k, so far it hasn't been forgiven and is just a loan. It is showing up in my business accounts section as a loan right now. Whether or not they forgive it comes at a later date, but I think it will be. Too bad I deducted so much last year, I probably could of had 10-15k loan if I didn't take deductions but oh well. The small loan will keep a roof over my head and my car from being repo'd while this is going on.


Phoenix123 said:


> California has AB5... And with people winning miss classification & other lawsuit going on with UBER... To get people back who made money, I can see Uber turning everything over and people having to pay back like the one guy who got his severance.
> 
> Look PUA at 767 per week is more than some were making with Uber after expenses.... Plus their life is no longer at risk with / without COVID-19 as driving is difficult with all the other drivers out there..
> 
> ...


$767 is a slacker week for me, and the $600 is bonus, not part of what they calculate. I'm getting $167 a week when if I made that a day it was a bad day. $167 a week doesn't cover my car payment, my rent, my insurance, and my other misc bills. I spend almost that in food per week and that's all that will cover if this goes on. I'll lose my house and my car on this $167 a week, they shut down my work so they need to pay my expenses and $167 a week is a joke


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Life is no fun if your always following the rules boys! Man some of you must live the most vanilla life. Never taking chances or taking risks. My dad always told me...son if your not getting in a little bit of trouble in life then you aint doing it right. Dont be such a square. Thats no fun.


I get what you're saying, but in this case, it's better to be a square than a fool. Most are getting at least $750 per week for 0 hours worked and $0 in operating costs. Making about $200 or less extra after expenses for working 20-40 hours in this climate of no business is insane.

I don't really understand people who are not using the extra time to actually learn how to do something with a future, pursuing actual passions and so on.

You take risks and chances if the reward of a real payoff is there. Grinding away for $5-$10/hr while trying to keep it secret from your unemployment department shouldn't be remotely worth it for most people with a pulse.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

JLaw1719 said:


> I get what you're saying, but in this case, it's better to be a square than a fool. Most are getting at least $750 per week for 0 hours worked and $0 in operating costs. Making about $200 or less extra after expenses for working 20-40 hours in this climate of no business is insane.
> 
> I don't really understand people who are not using the extra time to actually learn how to do something with a future, pursuing actual passions and so on.
> 
> You take risks and chances if the reward of a real payoff is there. Grinding away for $5-$10/hr while trying to keep it secret from your unemployment department shouldn't be remotely worth it for most people with a pulse.


The only expense that is gone is gas and that was $300 a week, everything else is still wanting money, car needs a payment, insurance need a payment and so on. Still need to do repairs and maintenance on the vehicle too, my oil needed changing and while it's slow I'm going to replace my windshield because it's got so many chips. Without that $600 bonus my rideshare business would be making negative money, even with the $167 a week I still have to eat and cloth myself and pay rent. This $167 is a joke

And I'm not driving until this is over, there's no work and I'm not slaving away delivering mcdoodles to chumps who don't tip


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I got a loan for $2-3k, so far it hasn't been forgiven and is just a loan. It is showing up in my business accounts section as a loan right now. Whether or not they forgive it comes at a later date, but I think it will be. Too bad I deducted so much last year, I probably could of had 10-15k loan if I didn't take deductions but oh well. The small loan will keep a roof over my head and my car from being repo'd while this is going on.
> 
> $767 is a slacker week for me, and the $600 is bonus, not part of what they calculate. I'm getting $167 a week when if I made that a day it was a bad day. $167 a week doesn't cover my car payment, my rent, my insurance, and my other misc bills. I spend almost that in food per week and that's all that will cover if this goes on. I'll lose my house and my car on this $167 a week, they shut down my work so they need to pay my expenses and $167 a week is a joke


For a loan to be forgiven you would have had to have done PPP... So you did PPP not EIDL?










Well so is the 450 for anyone makes 26K more a year, but that is the max anyone can get. UI is to help you stay afloat while you look for job ( of course we are in a pandemic now, so that makes things a tab bit harder )

But remember with PUA... if you put more than 17500 for your next, EDD will go back and readjust it to the correct wages...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Having fun in life is one thing. Stealing it's another . But hey so you thing if that make you feel good about yourself. Let's hope the lady will not complain afterwards.


Stealing??? Lol thats what you call it?? How about when your government STEALS from you on a daily basis but that's different right? Because they do it in a nice and "legit" way right? Thats why you don't consider them stealing from you. Thats why the top 1% of the wealthiest people are where they are...because they steal from the poor on a daily basis but because they also pay them I guess they let them get away with it. Wake up.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Phoenix123 said:


> For a loan to be forgiven you would have had to have done PPP... So you did PPP not EIDL?
> 
> View attachment 457712
> 
> ...


The loan is for 1% so it's a PPP loan and I believe I got a $1k EDIL advance and I'm just going to leave it alone. edd says they are going to pay me and with the $600 bonus I can stay afloat paying my bills and that's all I need. Hopefully by the time the $600 runs out I can make enough to cover my bills or they'll extend more money but I'm going to play the waiting game for now

It seems like the EDIL loans aren't available yet, as Chase (my bank) is only doing the PPP. I think this is the second part that actually covers business expenses and that's why businesses are opening in defiance because none of the business expenses are being covered yet


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


No she needs to report she's working and she needs to report her income as $0, if in fact that is the truth.


OCUberGuy said:


> What do you think ?
> 
> Hmm, not sure the system works that way. Your 1099 is what they go by


Not in my state. They asked for your business profit or loss from your schedule C line 31&#128526; works out perfect for me


MajorBummer said:


> You have to report gross income not net.


Here you can report either. I'm assuming it goes off what you submitted to get approved. If you submitted your gross earnings from a 1099 oh, you must report gross earnings. If you submitted your schedule C Net earnings, you report your net earnings


NicFit said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting on how they will adjust that, if they use my gross I'll max it out, if they use my net $167 is all I can get which sucks since my expenses aren't going to be covered with $167 a week. Just because I'm not driving doesn't mean my expenses aren't still there and I think that's what these agencies are missing. I'm glad my car loan peeps gave me two months to deal with this, otherwise I would of been having to borrow money or max out credit cards to get though this waiting


 you get the 167 plus the 600. For a total of 767 every week. If you got approved under Pua, they can't Implement a waiting period. If you qualified under regular UI, that's a different story


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.


I think she's asking for trouble.

If her income after mileage deductions is negative, she should re-evaluate whether she really wants to drive UberX. Yes, I know it's the statutory deduction, and not her real cost. But suppose her real cost per mile is 3/4 of that amount. Does she really want to drive for that kind of money?

I have my own reasons for driving UberX, but I stopped driving earlier this year, and I don't plan to restart for a while. (I'm over 65.)


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

JLaw1719 said:


> I get what you're saying, but in this case, it's better to be a square than a fool. Most are getting at least $750 per week for 0 hours worked and $0 in operating costs. Making about $200 or less extra after expenses for working 20-40 hours in this climate of no business is insane.
> 
> I don't really understand people who are not using the extra time to actually learn how to do something with a future, pursuing actual passions and so on.
> 
> You take risks and chances if the reward of a real payoff is there. Grinding away for $5-$10/hr while trying to keep it secret from your unemployment department shouldn't be remotely worth it for most people with a pulse.


I thought if ICs were applying for UI and got a PUA, we were getting a maximum of $600 no matter what. How do some people make more than that? I'm sure I must have something wrong.....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Stealing??? Lol thats what you call it?? How about when your government STEALS from you on a daily basis but that's different right? Because they do it in a nice and "legit" way right? Thats why you don't consider them stealing from you. Thats why the top 1% of the wealthiest people are where they are...because they steal from the poor on a daily basis but because they also pay them I guess they let them get away with it. Wake up.


You're so bitter I can taste it.

tell me how the government steals from us on a daily basis.

please educate me, enlighten me if you will.

Show me the clear, definite proof that they do with accounting forensics otherwise you're just blowing conspiracy theories at best, at worst parroting articles that also if broken down and read carefully doesn't have that definite proof of stealing on a daily basis.

tell me, how do you expect the streets to be cleaned? The highways to be worked on? The street lights to be on? This is the street of a government in which it's own pple tell me it's corrupt:









The top 1% are where they are because they know how to make products to generate wealth and can hire CPAs/estate advisers to help them minimize the taxes they need to pay.

Anyone can do that, that's the awesome thing about America. Worked for a start up (of two pple, myself included) that raised over 1 mil in two months on Kickstarter/indiegogo.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

The unemployment and how much you can make is different for each state. For ex in GA the governor stated in his public address that GADOL allows up $300 earnings in addition to whatever unemployment/PUA one receives (it's up form $195 in normal times until at least the end of the year). He stated that if one receives $365 (max in GA) unemployment + $600 PUA they can make $1265/week with the extra $300 if they do work (Kroger, Walmart, etc are ALL hiring so I guess the state wanted people to work so the stores stay open). Rideshare is included in the $300 extra allowance.
I suggest you look up your state DOL website and if you can't find the answer, contact them. They will find out how much one makes extra if on unemployment/PUA eventually.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

wow that sounds good


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I want to claim my gross, like I said, most of my expenses haven’t stopped because I stopped driving, I write of 80% of my gross because they allow mileage, honestly only 20-40% actually goes to expenses but that’s what the irs allows. So I’m really losing a lot of pay when it comes to the actual numbers. If they let me claim gross then I report gross which is fine with me. Not looking to cheat the system just for it to cover my ass during this time


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

JLaw1719 said:


> I get what you're saying, but in this case, it's better to be a square than a fool. Most are getting at least $750 per week for 0 hours worked and $0 in operating costs. Making about $200 or less extra after expenses for working 20-40 hours in this climate of no business is insane.
> 
> I don't really understand people who are not using the extra time to actually learn how to do something with a future, *pursuing actual passions and so on.*
> 
> You take risks and chances if the reward of a real payoff is there. Grinding away for $5-$10/hr while trying to keep it secret from your unemployment department shouldn't be remotely worth it for most people with a pulse.


I'm taking a few days of exercising my vocal chords. Joyously singing out for hours now. Can't believe how much better I'm feeling as I dance and sing around the house...

What I really need to work on is finding an online job I can do. I'm retired and in a high risk catagory supposed to stay home. Been looking for awhile now. Not easy finding something to do from home without specific skills. But, I'm convinced I'll find something.

Only other alternative is to try various delivery gigs to see which I feel safest with. That's why I tried UberEats last week for a few days.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

In Texas the self employed report "Net Profits"
Not sure about other states (that specific info should be somewhere in the state website FAQ)
Here's what Texas says specifically (yes the mileage deduction is considered an expense as that's what I use on my quarterly tax filings)
(see page 12)

https://www.twc.texas.gov/files/jobseekers/calculate-report-earnings-twc.pdf


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> According to IRS net income is defined as Gross minus all expenses. And UberX drivers net income I usually zero due to the fact that car expenses are lumped into $.57/mile.


And this is what causes confusion with state ui. Net earnings after deductions, -273, 0 refund. My cpa specializes in rideshare, he handles hundreds. Can't be greedy, it will bite you in the long run


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And this is the type of behavior that is going to ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> :thumbup:


Exactly. All these people have been griping that they don't qualify for unemployment and once they figure out how to qualify the first thing they want to do is cheat the system.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


I think you need a new girlfriend. If she will cheat the system, she'll cheat on you. Stick to women with good character


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

OCUberGuy said:


> What do you think ?
> 
> Hmm, not sure the system works that way. Your 1099 is what they go by


Just found something interesting on the EDD PUA site for CA regarding proving income.








additional info


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're so bitter I can taste it.
> 
> tell me how the government steals from us on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Or you can just ask your Daddy for a small 1 Million dollar business loan.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If she's strapped for dough, she should go for it. She needs cash now and these are hard times! UI won't catch on for at least a year.
> 
> First time I got laid off I didn't report my severance pay and drew unemployment. They caught on a year later and wanted some money back. I was working by then and arranged an easy installment plan.
> 
> It's not a big deal! You don't go to jail and they don't break your legs. You're simply in debt to a government agency. They just want their money and will work with you to get it. Same goes for the IRS. They're not some dastardly bogeyman to be terrified of. @@@@ em! Pay what you can when you can.


Actually I my uncle's ex wife kept receiving unemployment while gainfully employed. They should up to her job and placed her under arrest.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting on how they will adjust that, if they use my gross I'll max it out, if they use my net $167 is all I can get which sucks since my expenses aren't going to be covered with $167 a week. Just because I'm not driving doesn't mean my expenses aren't still there and I think that's what these agencies are missing. I'm glad my car loan peeps gave me two months to deal with this, otherwise I would of been having to borrow money or max out credit cards to get though this waiting


You have poor financial skills. Check out the Dave Ramsey videos. He has a full course on how to budget. I am sitting pretty because of his courses



Christinebitg said:


> I think she's asking for trouble.
> 
> If her income after mileage deductions is negative, she should re-evaluate whether she really wants to drive UberX. Yes, I know it's the statutory deduction, and not her real cost. But suppose her real cost per mile is 3/4 of that amount. Does she really want to drive for that kind of money?
> 
> I have my own reasons for driving UberX, but I stopped driving earlier this year, and I don't plan to restart for a while. (I'm over 65.)


Not necessarily true.
I have one of the best rideshare cpa in the country. He specializes in rideshare works with over 200 drivers. I make descent money and always have a negative net with 0 return.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

AuntyUber said:


> I think you need a new girlfriend. If she will cheat the system, she'll cheat on you. Stick to women with good character


She is smart as heck, though.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MajorBummer said:


> Or you can just ask your Daddy for a small 1 Million dollar business loan.


Bummy you really thinking trump paid back that "loan" like he earned the grades or was accepted to that ivy purely on his own "merits"?

as far as insults go this is lame.

next.



UberLAguy said:


> She is smart as heck, though.


If she was that smart she wouldn't need to game the system for $600 plus, she would already be banking more than that and running circles around guys with deep pockets not cute kitty.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Bummy you really thinking trump paid back that "loan" like he earned the grades or was accepted to that ivy purely on his own "merits"?
> 
> as far as insults go this is lame.
> 
> ...


Apparently you didnt see the sarcasm in my post.Trump never pays anything back.
He just goes bankrupt.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MajorBummer said:


> Apparently you didnt see the sarcasm in my post.Trump never pays anything back.
> He just goes bankrupt.


Wow. _That's_ sarcasm?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

I understand you dont get it.Better luck next time.🤣😅😆🤭


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MajorBummer said:


> I understand you dont get it.Better luck next time.&#129315;&#128517;&#128518;&#129325;


Or maybe you suck at conveying sarcasm re: print? &#129300;&#129300;&#128532;&#128532;&#128517;

or use that as a cop out?!

&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

In AZ, anything earned over $30/wk must be reported on your weekly claim. And I also found this info. It's a federal program, so I'm sure you can ignore that it refers to AZ in the text.

*Important Information - Unemployment Insurance Fraud is a Felony!*


_A *15% penalty* will be assessed on any fraudulently overpaid benefits_
_Overpaid benefits may be recovered by diverting either your Arizona or federal income tax refunds (or both)_
_Not reporting earnings can result in legal action_
_You may be prosecuted for withholding or falsifying information to obtain or increase your benefits_
_Penalty for false statements: It is a Class VI Felony to misrepresent or fail to disclose facts or to make false statements in order to obtain or increase benefits. If you knowingly make a false statement or withhold information in order to collect unemployment insurance benefits to which you are not entitled, the Arizona Department of Economic Security may take civil or criminal action against you.Criminal action may result in up to 2 years in prison and fines up to $150,000 for each false statement. Meaning, if you fraudulently receive 10 weeks of UI benefits to which you were not entitled, *each week is considered as a separate false statement* and you could receive up to *20 years maximum in prison *and a *$150,000 fine for each offense*. In addition, you will be required to repay the amount you illegally received._


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AuntyUber said:


> You have poor financial skills. Check out the Dave Ramsey videos. He has a full course on how to budget. I am sitting pretty because of his courses


Never said I didn't have money, I need the money that I lost because everything shut down. Already got everything covered until July at least if not more and I don't have hardly any of this stimulus that I'm suppose to get

So I have around $2000 in bills every month that's easy for me to make normally, but that money is gone and $167 a week is what I'm suppose to budget? You and Dave Ramsey are high if you think that can be budgeted with those numbers. I'm living in the Bay Area where $2k is a studio. Until this Kung-flu came along I was doing just fine, saw it going bad so I planned out my money and I'm doing just fine, if I get all my stimulus maybe I only take a small loss if this didn't happen. Once it's over we will all see if the economy is broken or not, then we will see who the smart ones are


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Here is someone who drives and reported earnings after car deduction, but he put down 40 hours for the week.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/red-...-for-all-must-read.396638/page-2#post-6197837


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually I my uncle's ex wife kept receiving unemployment while gainfully employed. They should up to her job and placed her under arrest.


Nope. Not true. Your family didn't want you know she killed a guy in a bar. So they came up with the unemployment story to explain her arrest.


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> ***-----Do NOT follow New Member advice above: _ "..blah blah, blah, ...Court finds defendant Guilty of Fraud. Next!"_
> 
> ALL State unemployment offices demand GROSS income. Hell, even your 'answer' proves you are wrong: _weekly [Gross] earnings are_....
> Its only a matter of WHEN the UnEmployment Offc. set-up a data connection to Uber/Lyft/etc. to determine who been double-dipping. (Earning rideshare $$$ while claiming $0 from rideshare to their State agency)
> ...


Texas requires us to report net income after expenses. Your state might be different but that's the way it is here.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> The unemployment and how much you can make is different for each state. For ex in GA the governor stated in his public address that GADOL allows up $300 earnings in addition to whatever unemployment/PUA one receives (it's up form $195 in normal times until at least the end of the year). He stated that if one receives $365 (max in GA) unemployment + $600 PUA they can make $1265/week with the extra $300 if they do work (Kroger, Walmart, etc are ALL hiring so I guess the state wanted people to work so the stores stay open). Rideshare is included in the $300 extra allowance.
> I suggest you look up your state DOL website and if you can't find the answer, contact them. They will find out how much one makes extra if on unemployment/PUA eventually.


This is the correct answer EACH STATE IS DIFFERENT. I'm in Rhode Island and the same applies for Massachusetts. We can make up to 1/3 of the State PUA benefits. In RI, the state pays $183.91 so you can make 1/3 of that or $61/wk. Any dollar amount made over that will be reduced dollar for dollar. In MA the amount is $267 so 1/3 of that is $89/week.

Look up your states unemployment web for the answers and you'll have to contact them if it's not on their website. It's not found on our website in RI.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Driving while receiving Unemployment*

is equivalent to being married and having your side chick live in the apartment below you


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

sos we all signed up to do rideshare aka (taxi cabs) those silcone valley guys addicted so many guys on here...with surge no surge /boost/quests/hourly wage garrantee's //wtf...
steal get caught..steal dont get caught..still a thief..
by the time most here get UL... co, 19 will be gone


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


It's perfectly fine. In the eyes of the law, she is essentially donating her labor to her Uber-lords. The fact that her actual costs to drive are lower than the standard rate so that she is actually generating income is of no concern. Her not documenting any cash tips would be a problem, though, even though she wouldn't get caught. 



NoPool4Me said:


> The $167 per week is a starting point. As they come back and look closer at everyone's situation it will go up or down accordingly. It's kind of a place holder to get everyone started in the process. And, that's great since it gets everyone the $600.
> 
> Just another reason to certify asap .
> 
> ...


No, it just asks for income. An expense that is covered is not income.



SHalester said:


> the first time she needs to certify she will get her answer. You need to report ANY earnings. Period. Otherwise you are straight up lying when certifying.


By using her ride, she is only "earning" the pay that is above the expense for that ride.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

JLaw1719 said:


> I get what you're saying, but in this case, it's better to be a square than a fool. Most are getting at least $750 per week for 0 hours worked and $0 in operating costs. Making about $200 or less extra after expenses for working 20-40 hours in this climate of no business is insane.
> 
> I don't really understand people who are not using the extra time to actually learn how to do something with a future, pursuing actual passions and so on.
> 
> You take risks and chances if the reward of a real payoff is there. Grinding away for $5-$10/hr while trying to keep it secret from your unemployment department shouldn't be remotely worth it for most people with a pulse.


Depends where your at I guess. I can do much better over here then $750 even if it is a handout. I would rather work all week for $1k then sit on my ass and get handed $750...alot would feel differently though and thats fine.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

NicFit said:


> $167 a week doesn't cover my car payment, my rent, my insurance, and my other misc bills. I spend almost that in food per week and that's all that will cover if this goes on.


Wow, I dine on USDA Choice New York Strip or get take-out, and drink 3 6-packs per week in microbrew, and I don't even spend that much on stuff going down the gut!



Christinebitg said:


> I think she's asking for trouble.
> 
> If her income after mileage deductions is negative, she should re-evaluate whether she really wants to drive UberX. Yes, I know it's the statutory deduction, and not her real cost. But suppose her real cost per mile is 3/4 of that amount. Does she really want to drive for that kind of money?
> 
> I have my own reasons for driving UberX, but I stopped driving earlier this year, and I don't plan to restart for a while. (I'm over 65.)


What if her actual expenses are only $0.25/mile? Even if she is driving for "free", she's still making $0.30/mile.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MajorBummer said:


> Or you can just ask your Daddy for a small 1 Million dollar business loan.


God forbid a successful person want to help his son. &#128561;

Let me ask you this. If you make decent money and you can afford to live in a _nice_ neighborhood, would you? Would you live in one of the better school districts or enroll your kids in the best school you can afford?

I'm not trying to have kids but if I do, you better believe they'll have a well funded 529 and I would do as much as I can to make sure they get the best I can provide.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Everyone cast your vote. Are you collecting unemployment insurance while earning income through rideshare? Please cast your vote below, results will be sent to a Labor Department near you. Thank you come again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> No, it just asks for income. An expense that is covered is not income.


you report gross earnings, not net. Least here in calif. AND by gross I mean what she was paid by RS. Here in calif you report earnings from ANY source; there is an entire list to give one the hint you must report funds you received.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> Wow, I dine on USDA Choice New York Strip or get take-out, and drink 3 6-packs per week in microbrew, and I don't even spend that much on stuff going down the gut!


I'm exaggerating a little, but my breakfast costs $4-5 and I don't cook so I always eat out and that's an average of $12-14 a meal plus maybe $2-3 in snacks after work, I don't normally eat three meals a day. $18-22 a day spent in food x7 $126-154 a week I eat. It adds up and I won't starve to death on $167 a week but I'll lose my home, my car and my credit if I didn't see this coming and plot my finances properly. Those are the things that matter to me and I deem as being critical besides food. $167 a month doesn't begin to cover me and I'm hoping they'll let me submit my gross so I can actually survive this without much loss. I'm hearing gross for Cali so that's good, and if I decide to drive I'll report gross since that's just fair. Like I said I'm not hear to cheat the system, just to have the system cover my ass because of this Kung-flu


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> No, it just asks for income. An expense that is covered is not income.


It doesn't matter. I'm using the higher number since that can easily be adjusted down when individual claims are worked. I'll talk to the adjuster about it at that time. Claiming too little of earned income is easier to become a problem for me in CA.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> Wow, I dine on USDA Choice New York Strip or get take-out, and drink 3 6-packs per week in microbrew, and I don't even spend that much on stuff going down the gut!
> 
> 
> What if her actual expenses are only $0.25/mile? Even if she is driving for "free", she's still making $0.30/mile.


Yeah, sure. What's the likelihood of that?

It could happen. With most people, it doesn't.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


it's double dipping, you'll get caught, and be forced to pay the money back - with interest and penalty.

oh, yeah. "your friend" - I forgot.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> The key is to keep the $600/week and driving as much as she could.
> 
> She is greedy. LOL.


If you make too much money they won't pay you either the UI or the $600 FAC benefit.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Makes no sense. Why would you get unemployment if you’re working?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

A friend? Yeah right 😂


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

2starDriver said:


> A friend? Yeah right &#128514;


She brought it up. I am curious too. As I haven't applied for UI.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> If you make too much money they won't pay you either the UI or the $600 FAC benefit.


This is why I'm taking a paid vacation, not going to lose the $600 over trying to be greedy and drive while collecting, as soon as ue don't pay you $1 the $600 is gone. Not going to try to figure it out and try to compete with those that aren't taking ue at all and letting them have the fun


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ardery said:


> it's double dipping, you'll get caught, and be forced to pay the money back - with interest and penalty.
> 
> oh, yeah. "your friend" - I forgot.


OK, this general statement has been said hundreds of times, there is even a double dipping thread going on right now.

if you can elaborate with real life examples maybe you can contribute something.



NicFit said:


> This is why I'm taking a paid vacation, not going to lose the $600 over trying to be greedy and drive while collecting, as soon as ue don't pay you $1 the $600 is gone. Not going to try to figure it out and try to compete with those that aren't taking ue at all and letting them have the fun


I heard that you can't go on a vacation in far away land because that we would be UI fraud.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> OK, this general statement has been said hundreds of times, there is even a double dipping thread going on right now.
> 
> if you can elaborate with real life examples maybe you can contribute something.
> 
> ...


I plan on vacationing in my living room,I have no plans on going elsewhere to catch the Kung-flu


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> The key is to keep the $600/week and driving as much as she could.
> 
> She is greedy. LOL.


I'm not sure why she would risk her health and possibly freedom for a couple of pennies a week. Tell her to stay home and if she wants to work get a remote job.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> OK, this general statement has been said hundreds of times, there is even a double dipping thread going on right now.
> 
> if you can elaborate with real life examples maybe you can contribute something.
> 
> ...


I think the respondent was referring to a staycation.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> OK, this general statement has been said hundreds of times, there is even a double dipping thread going on right now.
> 
> if you can elaborate with real life examples maybe you can contribute something.


Um, this was answered previously in this thread - at least for Arizona:



68350 said:


> In AZ, anything earned over $30/wk must be reported on your weekly claim. And I also found this info. It's a federal program, so I'm sure you can ignore that it refers to AZ in the text.
> 
> *Important Information - Unemployment Insurance Fraud is a Felony!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I'm exaggerating a little, but my breakfast costs $4-5 and I don't cook so I always eat out


You might want to reevaluate that approach.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I get the six hundred bananas. I have taxes taken out of it,so I end up with a little over five hundred bananas. In the Capital of Your Nation, you must file a weekly report. You can do it on line or by mail. Usually, you are supposed to make two job contacts per week, but, if you work at all, District of Columbia Department Of Employment Services does not ask about the contacts. It does, however, ask you how much you earned and how many hours you worked. I have received two weeks worth. One week, I told them that I had earned just under four hundred bananas and worked fifteen hours. The other week, I told them just over three hundred bananas for fifteen hours. I still got my funds.

I simply add up what Uber and Lyft pay each week. The cab stayts at home. I have not driven it in some time, as there is no cab business.

In the District of Columbia, at least, if you earn four hundred dollars, you still get the full six hundred.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> According to IRS net income is defined as Gross minus all expenses. And UberX drivers net income I usually zero due to the fact that car expenses are lumped into $.57/mile.


On the other hand, income for tax purposes could be different. That needs to be learnrd, if EDD recognizes the guesstimation of that. Its a word.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

NicFit said:


> This is why I'm taking a paid vacation, not going to lose the $600 over trying to be greedy and drive while collecting, as soon as ue don't pay you $1 the $600 is gone. Not going to try to figure it out and try to compete with those that aren't taking ue at all and letting them have the fun


~3000$ a month would get you rich life in Thailand &#127481;&#127469; board on ✈


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I wish UE would start soon, otherwise, I'm gonna have to make some tough decisions.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get the six hundred bananas. I have taxes taken out of it,so I end up with a little over five hundred bananas. In the Capital of Your Nation, you must file a weekly report. You can do it on line or by mail. Usually, you are supposed to make two job contacts per week, but, if you work at all, District of Columbia Department Of Employment Services does not ask about the contacts. It does, however, ask you how much you earned and how many hours you worked. I have received two weeks worth. One week, I told them that I had earned just under four hundred bananas and worked fifteen hours. The other week, I told them just over three hundred bananas for fifteen hours. I still got my funds.
> 
> I simply add up what Uber and Lyft pay each week. The cab stayts at home. I have not driven it in some time, as there is no cab business.
> 
> In the District of Columbia, at least, if you earn four hundred dollars, you still get the full six hundred.


 it might depend on your weekly benefit amount. Also, whether you filed unemployment using your gross income or your net income


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the District of Columbia, at least, if you earn four hundred dollars, you still get the full six hundred.


I don't believe the new federal payment of $600 is affected by your weekly earnings. Your reported weekly earnings should be deducted from the amount you are getting that is UI money, it is the DC calculation of benefits. If you are eligible for any payment amount for the week (UI minus reported earnings) you still get the 600 on top of that calcuated amount.

The $600 is a _set weekly amount_ that you get, as long as you are eligible for a UI separately calculated payment amount.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> You might want to reevaluate that approach.


Nope, and will not change unless they stop serving food. Don't have time to cook and clean for one. Plus when I'm out driving and get hungry I may be 50 miles away from home and it doesn't seem like it makes sense to drive home and spend that money and time just to try to save a couple of dollars so no I won't reevaluate that approach. I'm not slaving away over a hot stove to save a couple of dollars and having a mediocre meal. Life is too short for that. Unless you plan to come over to cook and clean for me I'm done with this


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Ex: Here in AZ I can get as much as $240/wk in PUA/UI payments if I qualify, and the $600 will always be paid on top of that. AZ starts processing PUA claimants on May 12...



NicFit said:


> Nope, and will not change unless they stop serving food. Don't have time to cook and clean for one. Plus when I'm out driving and get hungry I may be 50 miles away from home and it doesn't seem like it makes sense to drive home and spend that money and time just to try to save a couple of dollars so no I won't reevaluate that approach. I'm not slaving away over a hot stove to save a couple of dollars and having a mediocre meal. Life is too short for that. Unless you plan to come over to cook and clean for me I'm done with this


To each his own, we all gotta do what works best for us, right?


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> OK, this general statement has been said hundreds of times, there is even a double dipping thread going on right now.
> if you can elaborate with real life examples maybe you can contribute something.


https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/EDD_Actively_Prosecutes_Fraud.htm
02/06/20 Unemployment Insurance Fraud Conviction and Sentencing


*County:* Los Angeles
*Court Case Number:* VA146125
*Amount Due to the EDD:* $9,833
*Claimant:* Michael Figueroa
*Conviction:* The claimant pleaded nolo-contendere to felony violation of section 2101(a) of the Unemployment Insurance Code.
*Sentence:* The claimant was sentenced to serve one day in the Los Angeles County Jail, to serve three years of probation, and was ordered to pay full restitution, which he has paid.
*Summary:* The claimant failed to report his work and earnings while collecting Unemployment Insurance benefits.
01/13/20 Unemployment Insurance Fraud Conviction


*County: *Placer
*Court Case Number:* 62-165091
*Amount Due to the EDD: *$11,163
*Subject: *Angela Washington
*Conviction:* The claimant pleaded no contest to felony violation of section 487(a) of the Penal Code.
*Sentence:* Sentence is scheduled on a future date.
*Summary of Incident: *The claimant was employed and failed to report her work and earnings while receiving Unemployment Insurance benefits.
11/18/19 Unemployment Insurance Fraud Conviction and Sentencing


*County: *Los Angeles
*Court Case Number:* BA479486
*Amount Due to the EDD: *$18,290
*Claimant: *Jose Luis Torres
*Conviction: *The claimant pleaded nolo contendere to violation of section 2101(a) of the Unemployment Insurance Code.
*Sentence: *The claimant was sentenced to five years of formal probation, 90 days of work to be performed for Cal Trans, and was ordered to pay restitution of $18,290.
*Summary of Incident: *The claimant failed to report his work and earnings while collecting Unemployment Insurance benefits.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/EDD_Actively_Prosecutes_Fraud.htm
> 02/06/20 Unemployment Insurance Fraud Conviction and Sentencing
> 
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with the new PUA.

This cases involved W2 jobs.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> This has nothing to do with the new PUA.
> 
> This cases involved W2 jobs.


Yea, true, the federal gov. Has real nice people, they won't mind people burning their candles on both ends and defrauding them


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> This has nothing to do with the new PUA.
> 
> This cases involved W2 jobs.


The EDD is administering UI and PUA together for all the ICs with no W-2 jobs. The certification process is no different for anyone receiving benefits. Feel free to think that receiving PUA will subject you to less scrutiny from the EDD with regards to lying about continuing to work and committing fraud.

Doesn't look like the DOJ made a distinction for fraud with regards to regular SBA loans versus SBA PPP loans during a pandemic...

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/two-charged-rhode-island-stimulus-fraud


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> The EDD is administering UI and PUA together for all the ICs with no W-2 jobs. The certification process is no different for anyone receiving benefits. Feel free to think that receiving PUA will subject you to less scrutiny from the EDD with regards to lying about continuing to work and committing fraud.
> 
> Doesn't look like the DOJ made a distinction for fraud with regards to regular SBA loans versus SBA PPP loans during a pandemic...
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/two-charged-rhode-island-stimulus-fraud


Listen, W2 jobs you don't get to deduct $.575/mile.

If I receive PUA and drive I will report my earnings after deduction. That's the difference. Big difference. You can make $600/week before deduction and would only report $30 income for that week


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get the six hundred bananas. I have taxes taken out of it,so I end up with a little over five hundred bananas.


I'm not getting anything taken out of my UI bennies. All I have to make sure is that I pay enough so that I don't have more than $1K in taxes due, and I get to go on the installment plan, which works out to about 9% APR. Show me a credit card that only charges that!


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> Listen, W2 jobs you don't get to deduct $.575/mile.
> 
> If I receive PUA and drive I will report my earnings after deduction. That's the difference. Big difference. You can make $600/week before deduction and would only report $30 income for that week


Listen, UI/PUA is also affected by how many hours you work. That's why the certification asks whether you worked, whether or not you got paid. You were obviously talking about double dipping and that's why you asked for real examples of people getting busted.

Dude I don't care what you do. If you want to drive and then claim you didn't work or claim you made $0 after deductions, feel free. Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> The EDD is administering UI and PUA together for all the ICs with no W-2 jobs. The certification process is no different for anyone receiving benefits. Feel free to think that receiving PUA will subject you to less scrutiny from the EDD with regards to lying about continuing to work and committing fraud.
> 
> Doesn't look like the DOJ made a distinction for fraud with regards to regular SBA loans versus SBA PPP loans during a pandemic...
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/two-charged-rhode-island-stimulus-fraud


The two cases of these two men in Rhode Island is irrelevant.



PostCoronaDriver said:


> Listen, UI/PUA is also affected by how many hours you work. That's why the certification asks whether you worked, whether or not you got paid. You were obviously talking about double dipping and that's why you asked for real examples of people getting busted.
> 
> Dude I don't care what you do. If you want to drive and then claim you didn't work or claim you made $0 after deductions, feel free. Let us know how it turns out for you.


Exactly, that's why people who do this need to find out how many hours are allowed per week.

After all, per Trump this is assistance for people experiencing reduced hours during Pandemic.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> The two cases of these two men in Rhode Island is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Exactly, that's why people who do this need to find out how many hours are allowed per week.
> ...


You know what's relevant and exactly what will happen yet you are asking rideshare drivers for unemployment insurance and legal advice. Lol! You're the smartest guy in the room. Trust your gut and let us know how it turns out. We can't help you because you have all the answers.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And this is the type of behavior that is going to ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yea Im sure they will say to hell with the entire CARES act and all future stimulus prospects because this guys friend picked someone up on the street corner and drove them to the liquor store.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Yea Im sure they will say to hell with the entire CARES act and all future stimulus prospects because this guys friend picked someone up on the street corner and drove them to the liquor store.


No, but no PUA for you next time!!

*insert no soup for you Jerry Seinfeld SF special gif here*


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

68350 said:


> Ex: Here in AZ I can get as much as $240/wk in PUA/UI payments if I qualify, and the $600 will always be paid on top of that. AZ starts processing PUA claimants on May 12...
> 
> 
> To each his own, we all gotta do what works best for us, right?


It's the same reason I pay to have my oil changed now, sure I can do it but I could make a mess and I still have to dispose of the old oil, get new oil and actually do the work. Paying someone to do everything while I do something else is more convenient. Sure I can do it easily but why when I can easily afford it


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

NicFit said:


> It's the same reason I pay to have my oil changed now, sure I can do it but I could make a mess and I still have to dispose of the old oil, get new oil and actually do the work. Paying someone to do everything while I do something else is more convenient. Sure I can do it easily but why when I can easily afford it


I used to do all of my regular maintenance on my vehicles. The older I got, the less I wanted to do, and the more easily I could afford to pay someone else to do it. About all I do anymore is the engine and cabin air filters. $20 + 10 minutes of my time vs $120 at the shop is always a no-brainer.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

68350 said:


> I used to do all of my regular maintenance on my vehicles. The older I got, the less I wanted to do, and the more easily I could afford to pay someone else to do it. About all I do anymore is the engine and cabin air filters. $20 + 10 minutes of my time vs $120 at the shop is always a no-brainer.


Same here, I can do anything except rebuild a trani or engine. The only thing I bother with is the air filter and I stuck a K&N in so I only have to clean it every 25k miles. I even had my battery done by the dealer, stupid battery is half under the fender, I said I ain't dealing with it and it was no stress on me. When I had to jump it cause the battery was going it was hard for the guy to hook the box up to one of the terminals. Don't know what someone did to that battery but it only lasted 50k miles. If the replacement last the same I'm going to look into a different battery. I can easily afford to do the repairs so I'm just done being a grease monkey, someone else can have all the fun


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


How about don't be stupid and just take the EDD money. Why risk driving and losing the money you have already got? Some people still have got no money and he/she is worried about driving while having money. Sounds like a stupid person to me


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Don't have time to cook and clean for one.


Considering what you said you're paying for meals, the hourly rate for feeding yourself would be pretty good.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Considering what you said you're paying for meals, the hourly rate for feeding yourself would be pretty good.


So a meal costs $12-15, I don't have to cook it (20) minutes and I don't have to clean (20 minutes) and the food still costs money, it ain't free food at the grocery store. It probably costs about half of what I pay for. So for 40 minutes of work I can save around $6-8 dollars, yeah that makes sense, not even minimum wage I'm paying people to cook for me. Take your your savings and buy your mansion because you'll be rich with these spectacular ideals


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Same here, I can do anything except rebuild a trani or engine. The only thing I bother with is the air filter and I stuck a K&N in so I only have to clean it every 25k miles. I even had my battery done by the dealer, stupid battery is half under the fender, I said I ain't dealing with it and it was no stress on me. When I had to jump it cause the battery was going it was hard for the guy to hook the box up to one of the terminals. Don't know what someone did to that battery but it only lasted 50k miles. If the replacement last the same I'm going to look into a different battery. I can easily afford to do the repairs so I'm just done being a grease monkey, someone else can have all the fun


Actually I'm still doing batteries too. Saved a few hundred swapping plugs on my old Civic too, easy 30 min job. I still evaluate any repairs before paying a shop, but a lot of work just isn't worth the hassle to do in my AZ garage.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

68350 said:


> I don't believe the new federal payment of $600 is affected by your weekly earnings. Your reported weekly earnings should be deducted from the amount you are getting that is UI money, it is the DC calculation of benefits. If you are eligible for any payment amount for the week (UI minus reported earnings) you still get the 600 on top of that calcuated amount.
> 
> The $600 is a _set weekly amount_ that you get, as long as you are eligible for a UI separately calculated payment amount.


I don't know how regular UI works. I only had 1099s so I'm PUA but I do know with PUA, if your earnings equal the same as your weekly benefit, you lose both the PUA and FPUC. You have to make at least $1 on the PUA to get the $600



UberLAguy said:


> This has nothing to do with the new PUA.
> 
> This cases involved W2 jobs.


You're right. the PUA is worse because that's a Federal offense not justates rs



UberLAguy said:


> Listen, W2 jobs you don't get to deduct $.575/mile.
> 
> If I receive PUA and drive I will report my earnings after deduction. That's the difference. Big difference. You can make $600/week before deduction and would only report $30 income for that week


It depends what income you used to qualify. If you used your 1099 or your gross earnings, you better be claiming your gross earnings. If you used your schedule C, then you can report your net earnings



UberLAguy said:


> The two cases of these two men in Rhode Island is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Exactly, that's why people who do this need to find out how many hours are allowed per week.
> ...


Here, regular UI you can't work more than 32 hours and I've already heard of waitresses and such who are scheduled to work 33 hours and they lose everything.
It doesn't seem like they're concerned about time on Pua. They asked if I worked and what my earnings were but don't ask anything about my time



DowntownSac said:


> How about don't be stupid and just take the EDD money. Why risk driving and losing the money you have already got? Some people still have got no money and he/she isPua oh my gosh rried about driving while having money. Sounds like a stupid person to me


 actually not driving at all could backfire on drivers. A lot of us simply qualified because of the stay-at-home orders and social distancing orders. I don't remember the exact wording but it's along the lines of, if your income has became unsustainable due to municipal or state orders restricting movement . . .

Therefore, once the bans start getting lifted, if drivers are not driving, that could be considered quitting. Every week when we certify, we have to sign off saying we read the disclosure and it clearly states you cannot be paid pandemic unemployment assistance if you quit, get discharged, or refuse suitable work


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> actually not driving at all could backfire on drivers. A lot of us simply qualified because of the stay-at-home orders and social distancing orders. I don't remember the exact wording but it's along the lines of, if your income has became unsustainable due to municipal or state orders restricting movement . . .
> 
> Therefore, once the bans start getting lifted, if drivers are not driving, that could be considered quitting. Every week when we certify, we have to sign off saying we read the disclosure and it clearly states you cannot be paid pandemic unemployment assistance if you quit, get discharged, or refuse suitable work


I stopped driving because in five hours I made $10. There isn't any work for me until these bans are gone, not just reduced or 25% open but events and business travel need to be allowed again. No point in trying to work when it isn't there. The Uber and Lyft apps both discourage rides unless necessary. I can't make any money when it's being actively discourage and until they say return to normal 100% I can't make money. Sure there's rides but it's so sparse that I'll just lose money and I feel like since there's so few rides I'll just end up with a scammer who will false report me so they get a free ride because their money is so tight or get robbed for the same same reason. It's just not normal out there I'm done until this is over. Government shut everyone down, they can pay me. Just too many risks with this virus and not enough pay to keep going



68350 said:


> Actually I'm still doing batteries too. Saved a few hundred swapping plugs on my old Civic too, easy 30 min job. I still evaluate any repairs before paying a shop, but a lot of work just isn't worth the hassle to do in my AZ garage.


I'm just done, these new cars are such a pain to work on, half the stuff need to be programmed now so it works right with the car, even something as simple and easy as rotating the tires need a programming so the car knows which tires are which. Had to take it back before I left the dealer lot because after the battery swap two of my tires weren't showing up on the tpms, took them less then five minutes to fix. I would of taken 20 minutes looking it up and searching the net to find out how to fix it. Issues like that are why I just pay someone and write it off on my taxes


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NicFit said:


> So for 40 minutes of work I can save around $6-8 dollars, yeah that makes sense, not even minimum wage


Apparently the real problem is that you're arithmetically challenged.

$8 ÷ 40 min x 60 min/hr = $12 per hour.

And that's without any taxes due on it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently the real problem is that you're arithmetically challenged.
> 
> $8 ÷ 40 min x 60 min/hr = $12 per hour.
> 
> And that's without any taxes due on it.












Yes, I'm the one that's arithmetically challenged, $12 is definitely more then $13 an hour, don't know how I could of missed that one &#128580;


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> I stopped driving because in five hours I made $10. There isn't any work for me until these bans are gone, not just reduced or 25% open but events and business travel need to be allowed again. No point in trying to work when it isn't there. The Uber and Lyft apps both discourage rides unless necessary. I can't make any money when it's being actively discourage and until they say return to normal 100% I can't make money. Sure there's rides but it's so sparse that I'll just lose money and I feel like since there's so few rides I'll just end up with a scammer who will false report me so they get a free ride because their money is so tight or get robbed for the same same reason. It's just not normal out there I'm done until this is over. Government shut everyone down, they can pay me. Just too many risks with this virus and not enough pay to keep going
> 
> 
> I'm just done, these new cars are such a pain to work on, half the stuff need to be programmed now so it works right with the car, even something as simple and easy as rotating the tires need a programming so the car knows which tires are which. Had to take it back before I left the dealer lot because after the battery swap two of my tires weren't showing up on the tpms, took them less then five minutes to fix. I would of taken 20 minutes looking it up and searching the net to find out how to fix it. Issues like that are why I just pay someone and write it off on my taxes


It's going to be at least a good 18 months before we go back to 100%. And as you said, driving people around for pennies isn't worth the health risks. Now, is the time to pivot and just get a whole new job.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

NicFit said:


> as simple and easy as rotating the tires need a programming so the car knows which tires are which. Had to take it back before I left the dealer lot because after the battery swap two of my tires weren't showing up on the tpms, took them less then five minutes to fix. I would of taken 20 minutes looking it up and searching the net to find out how to fix it.


Same problem with the Honda dealer, twice. I finally found the way to reset it myself. I don't rotate them, but when I get home and later the sensor lights up, at least I can reset it and not have to run it to the shop.


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m sending an agent to your door steps now, you can do it all hun, all you want, you’ll get everything free in the jail no worries


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> According to IRS net income is defined as Gross minus all expenses. And UberX drivers net income I usually zero due to the fact that car expenses are lumped into $.57/mile.


In California you MUST report gross income. No deductions, no expenses. Not worth the risk, IC's will be the first people the EDD investigate when they start looking into people considered to be higher risk for fraud. Your friend's thinking is a classic reason why.



manzie said:


> As an Independent Contractor Receiving Unemployment Benefits, Weekly Gross Earnings Are Calculated After Expenses - Including Your .575 Mileage Deduction.


That is called Adjusted Income. That is not what EDD uses in California. I don't know about Texas but original OP is in California.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ldriva said:


> It's going to be at least a good 18 months before we go back to 100%. And as you said, driving people around for pennies isn't worth the health risks. Now, is the time to pivot and just get a whole new job.


I concur 100%. I juggle multiple hats myself. Everything from being a college prep tutor, Physics instructor, writer, blogger, etc. I used to really like doing Uber. There were many surges, $30/hr fare guarantees, Quest bonuses, Consecutive ride promotions, etc. All are gone. I am using this time to hunker down, protect myself and my family from the virus, and learn new skills.



NicFit said:


> I stopped driving because in five hours I made $10. There isn't any work for me until these bans are gone, not just reduced or 25% open but events and business travel need to be allowed again. No point in trying to work when it isn't there. The Uber and Lyft apps both discourage rides unless necessary. I can't make any money when it's being actively discourage and until they say return to normal 100% I can't make money. Sure there's rides but it's so sparse that I'll just lose money and I feel like since there's so few rides I'll just end up with a scammer who will false report me so they get a free ride because their money is so tight or get robbed for the same same reason. It's just not normal out there I'm done until this is over. Government shut everyone down, they can pay me. Just too many risks with this virus and not enough pay to keep going
> 
> 
> I'm just done, these new cars are such a pain to work on, half the stuff need to be programmed now so it works right with the car, even something as simple and easy as rotating the tires need a programming so the car knows which tires are which. Had to take it back before I left the dealer lot because after the battery swap two of my tires weren't showing up on the tpms, took them less then five minutes to fix. I would of taken 20 minutes looking it up and searching the net to find out how to fix it. Issues like that are why I just pay someone and write it off on my taxes


I agree with you NicFit. Here in Chicago, IL, during the hours I work and the locations I prefer to drive in, there is very little business. Yesterday when I logged in after doing some teaching work over the Internet, I found that I had to wait around 45 minutes for a single request. It was a delivery order from McDonald's and I had to drive 12 minutes to the location (and I was driving and waiting 10 minutes for the order at the restaurant). It went to around Lawrence Ave. and Cicero Ave, from Niles, IL...and there was no tip. I spent around 1 and a quarter hours for that single order, for $4.45. I waited around for a couple of more rides... and chose not to continue. I decided it was not worth it for me personally so I went home. Everyone has a choice, mine was to stop.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

68350 said:


> Same problem with the Honda dealer, twice. I finally found the way to reset it myself. I don't rotate them, but when I get home and later the sensor lights up, at least I can reset it and not have to run it to the shop.


They just didn't notice it since it was a battery change. Once I pointed it out they fixed it in less then five minutes. I had the tires rotated and hope they reset it but I have no clue since I've had zero issues since the rotation. At least all four tires are showing up, that what matters. When they changed the battery two tires weren't showing up at all so that had to be fixed. I always cycle through the info screens and check my app to make sure there isn't any errors after someone works on it


Young Kim said:


> I agree with you NicFit. Here in Chicago, IL, during the hours I work and the locations I prefer to drive in, there is very little business. Yesterday when I logged in after doing some teaching work over the Internet, I found that I had to wait around 45 minutes for a single request. It was a delivery order from McDonald's and I had to drive 12 minutes to the location (and I was driving and waiting 10 minutes for the order at the restaurant). It went to around Lawrence Ave. and Cicero Ave, from Niles, IL...and there was no tip. I spent around 1 and a quarter hours for that single order, for $4.45. I waited around for a couple of more rides... and chose not to continue. I decided it was not worth it for me personally so I went home. Everyone has a choice, mine was to stop.


This is why I quit, I want to work and not sit around. I don't care if they paid me hourly, if I don't have work then I won't want to work. The way Uber and Lyft make good money is events, business travel, airport runs, bar runs and going to restaurants. I'm sure there are other situations but that's the majority. Most of that is closed right now or very limited, on top of that the apps discourage riding. What's the point when sure your deemed essential but no one is using it. Quite honestly we aren't essential for the most part because you use Uber and Lyft when you want to do non-essential activities, aside from business traveler (which is not happening). I'm really disappointed in this whole Kung-flu because I want to drive right now but no one will be waiting for me to pick them up. Glad they got us ue, I would of been miserable trying to continue to work without any demand


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 458882
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm the one that's arithmetically challenged, $12 is definitely more then $13 an hour, don't know how I could of missed that one &#128580;


It is after taxes. Especially in California -- I paid CA state income tax while I lived there.

Your after tax income on that $13.25 per hour is less than $8 per hour.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> It is after taxes. Especially in California -- I paid CA state income tax while I lived there.
> 
> Your after tax income on that $13.25 per hour is less than $8 per hour.


Omg, this is a poor person attitude, I'm taking a loss if I do it myself taxes or not. Your talking about splitting hairs at this point over nothing. Why would I give up my time for less then minimum wage when I can put that 40 minutes into something that worth more. I can make more money for less time, go back to rolling your penny rolls, you'll always be poor because you only see the short loss and not the long term gain

And I paid 3% on my taxes last year, learn to how to do taxes right so that $12 an hour would be .36 that I would pay taxes on and $13 would be .39


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


Very bad idea.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NicFit said:


> And I paid 3% on my taxes last year


Apparently you're not doing all THAT well in terms of generating income, if your overall tax rate in freakin' California is 3%. In fact, you're hardly making anything.

And that's not even including social security taxes, which by itself is way more than 3%. Or maybe you haven't figured out how to make a profit driving for U/L.

Either that or you're cheating on your taxes. Either way, I feel sorry for you.

As for me always being poor, I'm sorry to disappoint you. I'm mostly retired, and I'm living off my pensions and the income from my investments. I've postponed collecting social security because I don't need the money, and because waiting until age 70 increases the monthly benefit.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know how regular UI works. I only had 1099s so I'm PUA but I do know with PUA, if your earnings equal the same as your weekly benefit, you lose both the PUA and FPUC. You have to make at least $1 on the PUA to get the $600


According to the following article it's not quite that simple. I snapped a couple of sections. 
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/07/une...-self-employed-may-be-less-than-expected.html









You'll have to verify with your state, but, my understanding is that the Labor Depart rules trump the state rules if there is a difference. And, I could be wrong.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently you're not doing all THAT well in terms of generating income, if your overall tax rate in freakin' California is 3%. In fact, you're hardly making anything.
> 
> And that's not even including social security taxes, which by itself is way more than 3%. Or maybe you haven't figured out how to make a profit driving for U/L.
> 
> ...


They allow me to write off the mileage so instead of only having 20% taken off for deductions I take off 80%, until they say otherwise yes it's almost cheating but it's their rules. Since they won't update it for rideshare I'm taken advantage, I don't cheat but I will take what they allow. I keep mileage logs so if I'm audited then they can't do anything but say I can no longer use mileage. Probably won't ever happen but I keep track of the expenses that the mileage covers so if it is taken away I'll already know what to do. Definitely making a profit cause my bank account always has a 5k buffer for times like this and I drive a very nice car. Within the next two years I will be buying a house in California so I think I know what I'm doing, though this Kung-flu is slowing that down since I can't make as much money that I should be


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> According to the following article it's not quite that simple. I snapped a couple of sections.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/07/une...-self-employed-may-be-less-than-expected.html
> View attachment 459600
> 
> ...


Correct. This is all correct. And I love this because it clearly states what I've been telling the drivers here. Which is, using the gross income was not what we were supposed to be using to get approved. You are correct the Department of Labor is the one who set the rules for the states. The states have really nothing to do with it besides implementing what the Department of Labor is telling them to do. They are in charge of implementing and overseeing this whole thing but they are not the ones who are setting the rules. Hence the fact our application process was so delayed as they were waiting for further guidelines from the federal government.

These are the approval guidelines you posted. My understanding is exactly what it states. I was referencing our weekly payouts.

So we have two different numbers that come into play with our weekly payouts. We have our weekly benefit amount (PUA) that's good for up to 39 weeks and we have the $600 (FPUC) added in until the end of July. Here, your earnings you report weekly, can be up to 25% of your weekly benefit amount (total pymt - $600) without it affecting your unemployment payment. After the 25% mark, they deduct dollar-for-dollar up to your weekly benefit amount. Once you hit your weekly benefit amount, you lose both. You have to have at least $1 payout under the PUA to be able to get the FPUC payment that week.

so if your weekly benefit amount is $300 and you get the $600 fpuc, that's $900 a week. You can earn up to $75 with no effects on your payment. From $75 up to $299, they deduct dollar-for-dollar. At $300, you lose the entire 900.

I think across-the-board everything was supposed to be the same for all the states. If anything's different, it's clearly because the states are misinterpreting the guidelines. Which then probably puts them at risk of not getting their funding from the federal government. I'm not a hundred percent sure but that would make sense


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Never said I didn't have money, I need the money that I lost because everything shut down. Already got everything covered until July at least if not more and I don't have hardly any of this stimulus that I'm suppose to get
> 
> So I have around $2000 in bills every month that's easy for me to make normally, but that money is gone and $167 a week is what I'm suppose to budget? You and Dave Ramsey are high if you think that can be budgeted with those numbers. I'm living in the Bay Area where $2k is a studio. Until this Kung-flu came along I was doing just fine, saw it going bad so I planned out my money and I'm doing just fine, if I get all my stimulus maybe I only take a small loss if this didn't happen. Once it's over we will all see if the economy is broken or not, then we will see who the smart ones are


You are uninformed. 167 + 600= 767. Put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## Superman 61 (Mar 26, 2020)

AcSlater said:


> Your able to continue driving but must report your earning to edd. If you make to much they take it away from your claim.


And if you don't report it that's fraud and they cancel your unemployment


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Superman 61 said:


> And if you don't report it that's fraud and they cancel your unemployment


They don't cancel your unemployment. you just don't get any money for that week.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

And depending on how your individual state determines reporting "Profits" (as drivers our income is considered Profits not wages or earnings) you might be able to continue collecting benefits

like here in Texas the "Profits" are reported After expenses ("Net Profits")

so if I drive 30 hours & my gross profits are $400 & my expenses are $575 (assuming 1,000 miles driven at the Federal $.575 per mile deduction) my NET Profit is a negative (-$175) so I would be eligible for the $207 regular benefit (so my total gross profit/benefit for the week would be $400 + $207 = $607)

until the PUA program expires or my total benefits are exhausted

It depends on how the states have you report Profits



Daisey77 said:


> They don't cancel your unemployment. you just don't get any money for that week.


----------



## claynfilm (Mar 14, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> It's called fraud. If you try to bilk the feds out of the $600 part, then you step into the federal side of crimes. Good luck.


I agree. I haven't filed for either yet. Am I allowed to apply for both? If so can it be done on one site, one form?? New to this, obviously.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

claynfilm said:


> I agree. I haven't filed for either yet. Am I allowed to apply for both? If so can it be done on one site, one form?? New to this, obviously.


You file under your state's regular (or disaster) benefits claim application & they add the extra $600 automatically on your weekly claim request payment

remember to talk to a rep about backdating The application if you stopped driving earlier than the day you file (almost all states will backdate due to the sheer volume preventing people from applying)


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If she's strapped for dough, she should go for it. She needs cash now and these are hard times! UI won't catch on for at least a year.
> 
> First time I got laid off I didn't report my severance pay and drew unemployment. They caught on a year later and wanted some money back. I was working by then and arranged an easy installment plan.
> 
> It's not a big deal! You don't go to jail and they don't break your legs. You're simply in debt to a government agency. They just want their money and will work with you to get it. Same goes for the IRS. They're not some dastardly bogeyman to be terrified of. @@@@ em! Pay what you can when you can.


I used to work at a tax consulting firm. I have to disagree with your statement that IRS are not dastardly boogeymen. I have seen many, many situations where an over ambitious payment plan set up by a Revenue Officer literally put companies out of business. They have the power to go into a business's bank account and take money and business owners are afraid to push back because they don't want to make the Revenue Officer mad. The Revenue Officer's job is to collect as much money as possible as quickly as possible so they go hard and don't care if they drive somebody out of business. But these are business and not individual tax payers. However, from personal experience I can tell you that they'll try to ask for more than a person can pay and still eat and pay rent.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


That's how I'm doing it....for the next 39 weeks, as an IC I have weekly business expenses that a regular employee who reports his income does not that I have to spend in order to make my PROFIT after expenses... Why would I report gross with that being the case...

That's how I have always calculated my weekly profits and that's how I intend to report it....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AuntyUber said:


> You are uninformed. 167 + 600= 767. Put that in your pipe and smoke it


Yeah, only reason I'm going to stay afloat, but that $600 runs out at the end of July, will this be over over and everything normal and open at 100%? No and then I'll only get $167 a week. That's when the trouble will start. It's called planning for the future, right now I don't see everything being fixed before the $600 bonus runs out and that's why I'm complaining. Two months of the bonus won't be enough and when I'm left with $167 a week my bills won't be covered. Some people never see the whole picture and realize what is coming down the road. Honestly if they extend the bonus to December it may still not be enough, Until they allow mass gatherings and events and business travel the rideshare business is going to suffer

$167.00 per week, for each week from February 2, 2020 to March 28, 2020 that you were unemployed due to a COVID-19 related reason.
$167.00 plus $600 per week, for each week from March 29, 2020 to July 25, 2020, that you are unemployed due to a COVID-19 related reason.
$167.00 per week, for each week from July 26, 2020 to December 26, 2020, that you are unemployed due to a COVID-19 related reason,up to a total of 39 weeks (minus any weeks of regular UI and certain extended UI benefits that you have received).


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

Errrrr..... I'm sure the state will not look at this as fraud. A type of insurance fraud.....how do ypu spell F-E-L-O-N-Y

Oh...the classic "my friend" or "I have a friend"

I'd suggest she put an attorney on retainer for her defense of insurance fraud against the state. She may even be on another vacation in Clink, Clinkland or best case be on the highest interest personal loan with liens on anything you....i mean she owns.


----------



## Stone409 (Feb 13, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


Normal unemployment asks you specifically "including self employment, did you work?" And they also ask if so, did you make over x amount(gross) . not sure if pandemic asks this ... she can work part time and still collect under normal rules.


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh...the classic "my friend" or "I have a friend"

I'd suggest she put an attorney on retainer for her defense of insurance fraud against the state. She may even be on another vacation in Clink, Clinkland or best case be on the highest interest personal loan with liens on anything you....i mean she owns.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

If she continues to drive no problem, she just needs to report some income each week she does, she should minus out any expenses and for time she should only report drive time. Just make sure she reports at least some income even if it comes out to $32. She is paying herself once she receives a payout/reimbursement so as long as she doesn't just put zero ...she should be fine, just something which shows she is at least trying also


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


https://work.chron.com/much-can-earn-still-collect-unemployment-14877.htmlFollow this link , you will get some answers. 
I do uber and another part time w w2 . I am collecting almost $800.00 a week in NY. There is a question on weekly claim did you work? Including self employment. 
And did you make more than $504.00??? I am only assuming you are allowed to make around $500.00 again only assuming. If anyone knows what this is mean please let us know.


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know how regular UI works. I only had 1099s so I'm PUA but I do know with PUA, if your earnings equal the same as your weekly benefit, you lose both the PUA and FPUC. You have to make at least $1 on the PUA to get the $600
> 
> You're right. the PUA is worse because that's a Federal offense not justates rs
> 
> ...


Well I had wages from a job that I did in 2019 also that I no longer work for so I just applied for unemployment using Uber as last employer and my wages from 2019 were the only wages that showed up so they gave me $335 a week plus my $600. **** Uber and PUA.


----------



## DialCheeni (May 12, 2020)

i think u can work couple of days, make sure earn less than $504

if they give $335,what was income on column 31 of tax return. my was 27801 and i got 267 UI per week


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> That's how I'm doing it....for the next 39 weeks, as an IC I have weekly business expenses that a regular employee who reports his income does not that I have to spend in order to make my PROFIT after expenses... Why would I report gross with that being the case...
> 
> That's how I have always calculated my weekly profits and that's how I intend to report it....


Doesn't seem like the UI system is interesting in your weekly profits.

If your state UI weekly form asks you for your "gross income" for the week and you are choosing to report a much lower number of your choosing, no matter how you rationalize your cheating to yourself, dont be surprised when the state eventually comes around to tell you how wrong you are, and to fine you for doing so.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not sure why the states are allowing people to report gross earnings. The federal government's intentions were for us to report net earnings. The only thing I can think of is, these are computer-generated approvals and once our applications actually get process properly, those who got to approved based off of gross earnings might find themselves in a predicament


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm not sure why the states are allowing people to report gross earnings. The federal government's intentions were for us to report net earnings. The only thing I can think of is, these are computer-generated approvals and once our applications actually get process properly, those who got to approved based off of gross earnings might find themselves in a predicament


They are not 'allowing' it for the weekly payment calculation, they are 'requiring' it in clear, simple words.

The approval process is different, it requested Sch C line 31, net income.

Doubtlessly the people reporting 'net income' instead of gross for the weekly calculation, also reported 'gross' in their PUA application, instead of net. Cheating on both ends ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> They are not 'allowing' it for the weekly payment calculation, they are 'requiring' it in clear, simple words.
> 
> The approval process is different, it requested Sch C line 31, net income.
> 
> Doubtlessly the people reporting 'net income' instead of gross for the weekly calculation, also reported 'gross' in their PUA application, instead of net. Cheating on both ends ...


Wait a minute. So your state wanted you to report net earnings for the approval and gross earnings for your weekly payouts? There is no way. So they want to approve you off of $0 or close to that but then claim a weekly amount that would be equivalent to 
$50 - $100,000k/yr. If that's the case, I would start collecting names. I would almost think that's illegal. Here, they specifically told us to use our 1040 form, schedule 1 line 3 which is our business profit or loss. When we file every week, it says to report gross earnings for any work we performed for others and/ or net self employment


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Wait a minute. So your state wanted you to report net earnings for the approval and gross earnings for your weekly payouts? There is no way. So they want to approve you off of $0 or close to that but then claim a weekly amount that would be equivalent to
> $50 - $100,000k/yr. If that's the case, I would start collecting names. I would almost think that's illegal. Here, they specifically told us to use our 1040 form, schedule 1 line 3 which is our business profit or loss. When we file every week, it says to report gross earnings for any work we performed for others and/ or net self employment
> View attachment 461213


To qualify it was actually line31 from your Schefule C. I agree the weekly question is what makes sense, but not what MA has been asking. What state is that question from?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> To qualify it was actually line31 from your Schefule C. I agree the weekly question is what makes sense, but not what MA has been asking. What state is that question from?


My understanding is that different states have various rules that will have to ultimately align with the Federal rules. Feds say net. The rules almost appear to be a work in progress as federal regulations and guidance changes. lol

Reposting from an earlier post of mine:
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/07/une...-self-employed-may-be-less-than-expected.html


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> To qualify it was actually line31 from your Schefule C. I agree the weekly question is what makes sense, but not what MA has been asking. What state is that question from?


 That was from Colorado. That pops up every week when I certify my earnings. Schedule C line 31 is the same as your 1040 schedule 1 line 3. It's the same number. That's funny though because I could have sworn our PUA asked for Schedule C line 31 but others swore it asked for the 1040 schedule 1 line 3 and I remember something about the 1040 but either way it's the same number. The federal guidelines tell them they should be using the net income. I'll see if I can find it somewhere. I know I have it


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

68350 said:


> I promise you the state does not care what your operating expenses are. They care what is going into your account from Uber. Report what Uber/Lyft pay you as your weekly income. Or DON'T, it's up to you.


I agree with you. There is no set formula to report yet. A knowledgeable CPA might give you the right answer.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Premsoma1 said:


> I agree with you. There is no set formula to report yet. A knowledgeable CPA might give you the right answer.


Whatever your net reported income is to the IRS is what the states will end up using as they review the claims. That will be done for compliance to fed rules.


----------



## Cece602 (May 17, 2020)

PUA system is showing money received from UBER per week, I mistakenly(forgot I drove 1.5hrs) didn't enter on weeks amount $39 and the system flagged me saying it showed I made income that week. I got paid the UI that week minus the $39 + $600. One week I drove a day made $228 entered on my claim didn't get my UI or the $600....if you go over even 1$ of what your weekly UI benefit is you WILL NOT receive the $600. So she just has to figure out what is going to benefit her best driving or getting the weekly PUA benefit.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Cece602 said:


> PUA system is showing money received from UBER per week, I mistakenly(forgot I drove 1.5hrs) didn't enter on weeks amount $39 and the system flagged me saying it showed I made income that week. I got paid the UI that week minus the $39 + $600. One week I drove a day made $228 entered on my claim didn't get my UI or the $600....if you go over even 1$ of what your weekly UI benefit is you WILL NOT receive the $600. So she just has to figure out what is going to benefit her best driving or getting the weekly PUA benefit.


I call fowl.... No way Uber is reporting anything... And even if they do it's not accurate as it's not accounting for business expenses...


----------



## NoDriveThruForPoo (Feb 5, 2018)

manzie said:


> As an Independent Contractor Receiving Unemployment Benefits, Weekly Gross Earnings Are Calculated After Expenses - Including Your .575 Mileage Deduction.


Can you post a source for this claim?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I call fowl.... No way Uber is reporting anything...


I wonder about this too. Has been showing up here last few days. 1099 reporting is ONCE a year and is a big task for most companies. uber is doing daily? weekly? Kinda doubt it. But Uber does have our SS, so it is theoretically possible.


----------



## Cece602 (May 17, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I call fowl.... No way Uber is reporting anything... And even if they do it's not accurate as it's not accounting for business expenses...


 I can only tell you my experience while entering my weekly certification under the AZ PUA UI, I answered the question did you work full-time or part-time during the week of March 28th-April 4 as "NO" - the next screen response was "We show you received payments during this week please explain why" it gave me a box for my response, I was able to check my UBER weekly statements and see I did make $39 forgot I had worked 1.5hr that week, I hit the back button and selected "Yes" to part-time and was able to move forward with my weekly claim entering the exact amount made it even asks what days I was paid for. Claim was processed for $39 less than the UI amount + $600. So they can see something and every company has to report money paid out to the IRS so don't be so naïve.


----------



## NoDriveThruForPoo (Feb 5, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> In California you MUST report gross income. No deductions, no expenses. Not worth the risk, IC's will be the first people the EDD investigate when they start looking into people considered to be higher risk for fraud. Your friend's thinking is a classic reason why.
> 
> 
> That is called Adjusted Income. That is not what EDD uses in California. I don't know about Texas but original OP is in California.


I like your post. Many people don't seem to understand fundamentals of tax. All income derived is gross income (Section 61). Basically all income is gross income and is taxable unless the IRS says it is not. It seems obvious on the CA form you have to report you worked regardless if you made money. So even after expenses you broke even, made a few bucks, or went negative, you have to check the box which raises questions. Then you would have to fill out "earnings before deductions." So there is not a reasonable way around that IMO. If you use the theory of these posters, you can go make 1k a week and drive enough miles to zero it out with a mileage deduction...then get your 167 (or more) plus 600. Ya..that makes sense lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

6. *Did you work or earn any money, whether you were paid or not? 

*Did you receive any other type of income such as the following? 

Pension
Residual Pay or Holding Fees
Severance or Employment Separation Pay
Vacation or Hiatus Pay
Jury Duty
Sick Leave Pay
Holiday Pay
Workers' Compensation
Wage Continuation Pay
Bonus
In Lieu of Notice Pay
WARN Pay
Witness Fees not including Mileage Reimbursement
Back Pay Award
Incentive Pay
Idle Time/Show Up or Stand-by Pay
Royalties
Supplemental Unemployment Benefits
Script Option Payment
Retirement Funds Disbursement (401k, etc) Lump Sum
Profit Sharing
Strike Benefits

Just certified. Notice it says 'income' with no qualifications.


----------



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


If you are asked to report income, it is the income you are payed. Deductions occur at tax time. It's no different from a w-2 job in which you have to drive your car a lot.



UberLAguy said:


> For UI, they want gross. But it's for W2 only. For Gig economy people, we must use PUA, and there they want NET income. That's the difference.


You are wrong, check with your accountant.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberyly said:


> it is the income you are payed


.....if any income was EARNED even if not paid. A distinction with difference. Answer those 2 CAlif questions correctly at your own peril.


----------



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> .....if any income was EARNED even if not paid. A distinction with difference. Answer those 2 CAlif questions correctly at your own peril.


yes, should have rephrased my answer.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Uberyly said:


> UberLAguy said:
> For UI, they want gross. But it's for W2 only. For Gig economy people, we must use PUA, and there they want NET income. That's the difference.
> 
> *You are wrong, check with your accountant.*


My understanding is that different states have various rules that will have to ultimately align with the Federal rules. Feds say net to be used for PUA claims.

Reposting from an earlier post of mine:
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/07/une...-self-employed-may-be-less-than-expected.html


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Cece602 said:


> PUA system is showing money received from UBER per week, I mistakenly(forgot I drove 1.5hrs) didn't enter on weeks amount $39 and the system flagged me saying it showed I made income that week. I got paid the UI that week minus the $39 + $600. One week I drove a day made $228 entered on my claim didn't get my UI or the $600....if you go over even 1$ of what your weekly UI benefit is you WILL NOT receive the $600. So she just has to figure out what is going to benefit her best driving or getting the weekly PUA benefit.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


She would be committing fraud


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Charlesw62 said:


> She would be committing fraud


No. They will track that. She should join local cab companies or local food delivery job.
For cash. Some local cab companies will hire her and deal with cash Bookout.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Charlesw62 said:


> She would be committing fraud


Guess I'm commiting Fraud then... I don't care what y'all say I get paid after expenses. And that's my profit. And that's how it's being reported.



Christinebitg said:


> I think she's asking for trouble.
> 
> If her income after mileage deductions is negative, she should re-evaluate whether she really wants to drive UberX. Yes, I know it's the statutory deduction, and not her real cost. But suppose her real cost per mile is 3/4 of that amount. Does she really want to drive for that kind of money?
> 
> I have my own reasons for driving UberX, but I stopped driving earlier this year, and I don't plan to restart for a while. (I'm over 65.)


Your Logic makes no sense. Any rideshare driver who is not showing a net loss at year end has been doing it wrong. Heck having a net loss to write off on taxes is probably the one positive of doing rideshare... If I couldn't end up having a huge write off I probably wouldn't do this Gig.



SHalester said:


> I wonder about this too. Has been showing up here last few days. 1099 reporting is ONCE a year and is a big task for most companies. uber is doing daily? weekly? Kinda doubt it. But Uber does have our SS, so it is theoretically possible.


Uber ain't reporting weekly to anybody heck they can barely pay us weekly or daily much less actually report to a system they aren't paying into....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't care what y'all say I get paid after expenses.


Speaking for Calif only it says you must report 'earnings'; it doesn't say more, but it does have a long list of sources. I certified yesterday and posted the list someplace around here.

If I were to go online and accept pings I'd report what I was paid via Uber or HSD; because in my mind that is earnings. Calif isn't asking for net income, imho. Keep in mind I also don't subscribe to getting UI and still working at the same time; but i do see why some do it...maybe...

your mileage may differ, of course. Because look where you live; do they have indoor toilets there yet? :wink:


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd put an eye to the future. We're in a transition period... the coronavirus was just the first "hit home" created by the (approach to?) overpopulation. We'd had our eye on the environmental consequences (some of us), but hadn't anticipated the ease with which a virus could transmit in a densely populated area. We have to make adjustments, on which Covid-19 is just one front. There will be disruption ahead... we've created a situation that defies normalcy, so expect life to be much more chaotic. In economic terms, not that much different than 2008... vote for the guy who will help you a roof over your head, and in the meantime, be willing to defy.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Speaking for Calif only it says you must report 'earnings'; it doesn't say more, but it does have a long list of sources. I certified yesterday and posted the list someplace around here.
> 
> If I were to go online and accept pings I'd report what I was paid via Uber or HSD; because in my mind that is earnings. Calif isn't asking for net income, imho. Keep in mind I also don't subscribe to getting UI and still working at the same time; but i do see why some do it...maybe...
> 
> your mileage may differ, of course. Because look where you live; do they have indoor toilets there yet? :wink:


Yeah we don't shyt in the streets like your neighbors in San Fran....&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> streets like your neighbors in San Fran


for tone, balance and accuracy SF is an hour plus ride away with NO traffic. The closest I've ever lived to SF is 12 miles. At this point I'd drop a word, but not quite ready to do that.....yet....


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

tcaud said:


> I'd put an eye to the future. We're in a transition period... the coronavirus was just the first "hit home" created by the (approach to?) overpopulation. We'd had our eye on the environmental consequences (some of us), but hadn't anticipated the ease with which a virus could transmit in a densely populated area. We have to make adjustments, on which Covid-19 is just one front. There will be disruption ahead... we've created a situation that defies normalcy, so expect life to be much more chaotic. In economic terms, not that much different than 2008... vote for the guy who will help you a roof over your head, and in the meantime, be willing to defy.


Overpopulation? That is a new one. Glad I am not procreating anymore.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm also receiving the $767/week from PA from Cali. I drive for Uber and door dash in Orange/LA Cnty. I've been doing door dash while receiving PA and reported it to EDD this past cert period. I made $470 add'l 1 week and still received my full $767 from EDD. Depending on what you put as the reason for needing the PA may depend on the outcome of any add'l income you bring in. I put in "hours reduced due to the China Virus" and still work. The PA is just helping fill in the gap due to the loss in income. I'm just careful not to exceed add'l $500/week. Remember the $600 is coming from the Fed, not the state. Cali is only forking out $167. Who can survive on $167/week living in So Cal!



SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy SF is an hour plus ride away with NO traffic. The closest I've ever lived to SF is 12 miles. At this point I'd drop a word, but not quite ready to do that.....yet....


Are Uber rides starting to pickup again in S.F.? Does the low traffic help get in more rides? I ask because occasionally I would drive from L.A. to my sisters in S.F. for the weekend and drive Uber and make $3-$400 in a 8-10hr day driving there and am wondering if its worth a visit to my nagging, far leftist sisters for the weekend!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Erik M said:


> Are Uber rides starting to pickup again in S.F.?


.....as a rule I don't drive in SF, unless it was prior to getting full info ping......Plus haven't gone online since 3/18. I have looked at the pax app to see how many drivers are online in my area and it is greatly reduced from pre CV, as one would expect. Most of Bay Area counties still on SAH, so not many pax. Today we opened a tad bit more, but it is a nit. Phase 3 things will get rolling again. Phase 2 is a nothingburger.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> .....as a rule I don't drive in SF, unless it was prior to getting full info ping......Plus haven't gone online since 3/18. I have looked at the pax app to see how many drivers are online in my area and it is greatly reduced from pre CV, as one would expect. Most of Bay Area counties still on SAH, so not many pax. Today we opened a tad bit more, but it is a nit. Phase 3 things will get rolling again. Phase 2 is a nothingburger.


I get 916 minus taxes so 700 something x week. I am afraid to drive because I had several times pneumonia the last years. I am 55 . My Guam's has health issues as well and my son (16) is at home. Also I am afraid to lie to the state and they will go after me. I prefer to stay home and get the money from my UI and PUA. I don't want to risk that and I am not a double dipper. Good for some of you but please be careful. The state will find out and make you suffer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Good for some of you but please be careful.


oh, I'm not driving either. Our house already under HIGHER risk because wife unit is frontline hospital worker ie she works WITH CV patients and we didn't want TWO risks for my 11yr old son. So the Boys stay home. And the UI is actually more than i was making on a consistent weekly basis. No shame.


----------



## John O'Brien (Aug 18, 2019)

OCUberGuy said:


> What do you think ?
> 
> Hmm, not sure the system works that way. Your 1099 is what they go by


How do you get a 1099 from these guys??

How do you get a 1099 from these guys??


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And this is the type of behavior that is going to ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> :thumbup:


I couldn't agree more. When you choose the behavior, you choose the consequences. Choose the right, and you won't go wrong



John O'Brien said:


> How do you get a 1099 from these guys??
> 
> How do you get a 1099 from these guys??


If you make over 20,000, you get a 1099. You get a summary when under.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> ***-----Do NOT follow New Member advice above: _ "..blah blah, blah, ...Court finds defendant Guilty of Fraud. Next!"_
> 
> ALL State unemployment offices demand GROSS income. Hell, even your 'answer' proves you are wrong: _weekly [Gross] earnings are..._
> It's only a matter of WHEN the UnEmployment Offc. set-up a data connection to Uber/Lyft/etc. to determine who been double-dipping. (Earning rideshare $$$ while claiming $0 from rideshare to their State agency)
> ...


when I filed for State Unemployment the wanted my 1099K so yes gross. But when it went to the PUA they wanted Sch C. Line 31 which is Net income.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Why is fraud? If u do everything by the book? Even in UI, it has section explain about gross income for self-employed as earn minus expenses as gross income. And if UI felt that its not right they will make changes or adjustments. But who the f-are u guys to decide If it's wrong or fraud?? For all y'all who collecting right now, go back to work and report your gross income and stop claim UI, then say something about its not honorable or its fraud but till then we all in same shoe one way or another is what I think


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Uber20/20 said:


> Why is fraud? If u do everything by the book? Even in UI, it has section explain about gross income for self-employed as earn minus expenses as gross income. And if UI felt that its not right they will make changes or adjustments. But who the f-are u guys to decide If it's wrong or fraud?? For all y'all who collecting right now, go back to work and report your gross income and stop claim UI, then say something about its not honorable or its fraud but till then we all in same shoe one way or another is what I think


Your argument is flawed and if they find out by pulling your bank statements, your goose is cooked.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Independent contractor a business owner is reimbursed for services , then the business deducts expenses...and the business owner pays themselves a gross income...Uber payments identify as gross payment which may or may not include reimbursements for certain items.
As the business owner you are deduct any other reasonable expenses and calculate your gross earnings, Uber can not calculate your gross earnings...only the person running the business can calculate that. If you were a chef and someone payed you to shop and cook their meals, you would deduct as an expense the groceries you paid for out of your payment. Then what's left is your gross earnings.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

What's left is called net earnings. Gross earnings are total earnings before deductions. Here is a link to the definition: https://financial-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Gross+earnings


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> when I filed for State Unemployment the wanted my 1099K so yes gross. But when it went to the PUA they wanted Sch C. Line 31 which is Net income.


When I filed, the state of Texas asked me for my 1040, Schedule C, and Schedule SE.


----------



## Eviee1 (Mar 16, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> My friend stopped driving beginning of March. She has just applied for PUA and got the money already. She plan to receive unemployment benefit until July 25th.
> 
> She is asking if she can continue driving UberX now and not report income to EDD, because after standard mileage deduction her income is either zero or negative.
> 
> What do you think ?


You can keep driving but don't tell ui your earnings, you'll need to do profit and loss


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If she's strapped for dough, she should go for it. She needs cash now and these are hard times! UI won't catch on for at least a year.
> 
> First time I got laid off I didn't report my severance pay and drew unemployment. They caught on a year later and wanted some money back. I was working by then and arranged an easy installment plan.
> 
> It's not a big deal! You don't go to jail and they don't break your legs. You're simply in debt to a government agency. They just want their money and will work with you to get it. Same goes for the IRS. They're not some dastardly bogeyman to be terrified of. @@@@ em! Pay what you can when you can.


I must disagree with you, intentionally stealing from anyone, including your state, is a big deal.

Don't try to justify it, if you take a single Uber ride, DoorDash one time, do one gig on Roadie or Instacart, that is income that must be reported that week. Anything else is fraud.


----------

